# All dialects/MSA: change (money)



## Tracer

Is there a *widely used and understood* word for “*change”* when speaking about money?
 
For example:  
 
*BUYER*:  “How much does this cost?”  *SELLER:*  It costs BD5- (5 Bahraini Dinars)
 
*BUYER:*  “Well, I only have a BD100 note.  I don’t have any *“change”.*
 
*SELLER:*  Well, then you can’t buy it because I don’t have any *“change”* for such a big note either.
 
I’ve heard *3imlah* and *fakkah*.  Recently, I’ve also heard *“khardah”.*
 
Your comments most welcome.


----------



## Masjeen

In Kuwait we are using the word "khardah" as "change" in english while in Egypt and Syria they are using the word "fakkah" and all these words are colloquial..


----------



## lukebeadgcf

I vaguely remember باقي as in:

خذ الباقي Keep the change.

But of course that might not be the specific meaning you're looking for.


----------



## Josh_

As Masjeen noted, _fakka_ is used in Egyptian to mean 'change' in the general sense, however I thought I'd mention that _faDDa_ (literally: silver, and by extention coins, as opposed to paper money) can also be used loosely to mean 'change' when what is meant is coins.


----------



## ayed

In Saudi, we use the word"_Sarf_"--change(*صرف*), and _fakkah_ as well.Some people may use the word "_*fraaTah*_" (*فراطة*)to mean specially the remaining of coins.


----------



## hiba

In Yemen Sarf is used also


----------



## suma

lukebeadgcf said:


> I vaguely remember باقي as in:
> 
> خذ *الباقي* Keep the change.
> 
> But of course that might not be the specific meaning you're looking for.


 
use of that word is unique to that specific scenario as you described. "change" (i.e. small bills, coins) is like what Ayed, Masjeen, others have sdaid.


----------



## tr463

Regarding what's used in Egypt...

-  *الباقي* al-bAqy is "change" as in the rest of the money that's given back once you've paid 
>> Example: You pay for something that's 3 gineh with a 5 gineh bill, and you get 2 gineh back... that's the "change".

- fAkkah *فكه *is said when you want smaller bills/coins. 
>> Example: You go to the bank to withdraw 100 gineh and the bank teller gives you a 100 gineh bill. You would say "3yez fakkah" to show that you want smaller notes/coins(because banks are the very few places that will give you change without making your life difficult!!). In this case, the smaller notes/coins are the "change."

 Hope this helps!


----------



## Hemza

ayed said:


> In Saudi, we use the word"_Sarf_"--change(*صرف*),





hiba said:


> In Yemen Sarf is used also



Same in Morocco.


----------



## momai

Sraafeh in Syrian


----------



## bamia

momai said:


> Sraafeh in Syrian



How about كمالة ?


----------



## momai

bamia said:


> How about كمالة ?


kmaaleh (in finance) means remaining payment e.g. كمالة حق البيت


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Palestinian Arabic and Iraqi Arabic it's pretty much like Syrian, Sraafeh صرافة. They also both use khurdeh خردة. In Palestinian Arabic another common word is (I think more common than the other two but I can't be user) is fraaTeh فراطة.

I have to note that this refers to change as in 'coins', not paper money - for example a beggar saying "can you spare some change please?". If it were change as in "you gave me a 50 pound note and you are buy something for 10 pounds so here's the change - 40 pounds"; then I'd say that I've only ever heard باقي in this case.


----------



## momai

What do you use instead of khurdeh meaning scrap, then?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Nothing. We use khurdeh. In fact, I believe that khurdeh for coins actually came from the word for scrap!


----------



## momai

Mahaodeh said:


> Nothing. We use khurdeh. In fact, I believe that khurdeh for coins actually came from the word for scrap!


Ok. I actually think it is exactly the opposite since the word means small (and apparently by extension change, too)  in Persian/Kurdish, where it originates from.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Really? I didn't know that, I just knew it's not Arabic but didn't actually research the word.


----------

